# Detling, Maidstone @ UK Summer Morothome & Caravan Show, Ke



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Summer Morothome & Caravan Show, Kent Showground, Detling in Detling, Maidstone, Kent starting 30/05/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=489

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

newleaf has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Me too Nuke, I've been leaning towards getting a Morothome. :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Micksarahweller (Sep 7, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Micksarahweller has just added their name to attend this rally


----------

